# watson / azza



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

are you guys the same person / gimmicks? doesnt seem real that one person on the internet can occupy your minds so deep.


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> are you guys the same person / gimmicks? doesnt seem real that one person on the internet can occupy your minds so deep.



my tax pays for that loser and his loser family.....his latest exploit is playing battlefield 4 from morning to night


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2016)

Watson said:


> my tax pays for that loser and his loser family.....his latest exploit is playing battlefield 4 from morning to night


but why do you care? I certainly dont give 2 fucks what anyone here does. just saying, its predictable like yenis posts


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2016)

I?m fine Heckler, he is stalking me and my family, makes dead mum jokes, made remarks about my wife, my daughters, my son, but ono I?m the bad guy, the guy is delusional, I?ve simply always stated, i can be the nicest person you will ever meet or the biggest cunt, he chose cunt, but i cant do stupid anymore, so i have a new tact. He loves my asshole


----------



## Watson (Sep 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m fine Heckler, he is stalking me and my family, makes dead mum jokes, made remarks about my wife, my daughters, my son, but ono I?m the bad guy, the guy is delusional, I?ve simply always stated, i can be the nicest person you will ever meet or the biggest cunt, he chose cunt, but i cant do stupid anymore, so i have a new tact. He loves my asshole



all this shit and you cant get a job? back to playing online games and pretending you have fatigue....hows mom? 3 worm poops short of compost?


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

Watson said:


> all this shit and you cant get a job? back to playing online games and pretending you have fatigue....hows mom? 3 worm poops short of compost?



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 




.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2016)

I dont get all this shit, do you guys hang out on another forum and bash each other, you guys know too much about each others personal affairs. I guess it woldnt be a big deal if there were other people posting but everyday you 2 are at each others necks and that plus yenis islam posts are the only traffic here


----------



## Selected Steroid (Sep 28, 2016)

Why you two always fight?any history?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I dont get all this shit, do you guys hang out on another forum and bash each other, you guys know too much about each others personal affairs. I guess it woldnt be a big deal if there were other people posting but everyday you 2 are at each others necks and that plus yenis islam posts are the only traffic here



he started it, continues it, posted pics of my wife on here, pictures of me from my Fb on here, keeps bringing my asshole up in posts, makes dead mum jokes about my mu who passed away, i suppose anyone who is weak and feeble would ignore, i don?t get bullied, i bully the bullies


----------



## charley (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Oct 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> he started it, continues it, posted pics of my wife on here, pictures of me from my Fb on here, keeps bringing my asshole up in posts, makes dead mum jokes about my mu who passed away, i suppose anyone who is weak and feeble would ignore, i don?t get bullied, i bully the bullies



you need 3 people to help you stand up from the sofa, your own fucken words loser, so exactly who can you bully faggot?

hows your mum?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 2, 2016)

Watson said:


> you need 3 people to help you stand up from the sofa, your own fucken words loser, so exactly who can you bully faggot?
> 
> hows your mum?



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 



.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@Heckler7 is a child molester people. Keep him away from little boys 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)

mindycandy said:


> @Heckler7 is a child molester people. Keep him away from little boys
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

Prince said:


>


Like how he nails little boys! Ewww

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

paul is that you? did you get upset and think I sided with azza, cause I didnt side with either of you guys, I thought the whole argument was tired.


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

@heckler7 is a registered child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

this is pathetic even for you paul, had some respect for you but this is lame


----------



## mindycandy (Dec 23, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> this is pathetic even for you paul, had some respect for you but this is lame


Paul is one of his victims. He gets off on boys named Paul. Please know @heckler7 is a registered child molester 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2016)

like WTF


----------

